# Installation of Adjuster Extender Rail Set Front Bucket Seat



## stewartlong (May 30, 2015)

I just purchased a 1965 GTO and want to add Adjuster Extender Set Front Bucket Seat to the drivers side and hope that I can do that to the passengers side and when I got the new rails in, there were no instructions on how to do it.

Does anybody know how to do it or where I can get the instructions? There's no manufacturer labels.

Do I remove the ones that are already attached to the bucket seat and put these on or do I run them as an extension?

I won't get the car until next week shipped from Florida but want to be prepared.

Thanks
_Stew Long_


----------

